# Legacy and Legend: M&M Game (Potential Open Slots)



## Silverlion (Nov 20, 2004)

Since DH is  busy. I'm proposing a game whose premise is a group of friends are all empowered by the same event--which occurs in their teenage years 13-15 (roughly Junior High Age). 

Characters should be PL2 with no powers or combat feats without solid reasoning behind it. Please post concept and PC here. Once the first session is played out and the "event" occurs players will be allowed to stack 4 PL's atop that in powers, skills, feats etc and the game will move to high school age.

The world will be an original one of my own in which supers existed in the 20's (a few were known) but the population of appearant heroes/villais doubles every 20   
years (seemingly.) the 40's had more a few teams instead of lone individuals scattered across the globe. The 60's had several teams, the 80's many--but a terrible event in the 90's actually halved the population of heroes (but not villains!). Now it's 2004...


There have been two widely known alien invasions one in the 40's (which was a war mongering shapeshifting species who infiltrated Japan, Germany and Itally finding their "fascist" regimes most familiar and comfortable. ) and then one in the 60's when a number of alien "bombs" were dropped which turned into giant vaguely insect humanoid robots that proceeded to cut a swatch of destruction through the capitol cities and high populateion areas.

I can add more details, so ask questions too 


The Game will be played 7i30 (? if that's ok) to 11 CST on Fridays every other week. (Starting the cycle the day after US Thanksgiving--if people can play we'll start that Friday if not, it will skip one and start two weeks later)


Note: I will also put this game on hold for any weeks necessary for Doc Hazards M&M game that need to be consecutive. Otherwise we can switch back and forth. Hopefully allowing him to play as well.


----------



## DanMcS (Nov 21, 2004)

Silverlion said:
			
		

> The Game will be played 7i30 (? if that's ok) to 11 CST on Fridays every other week. (Starting the cycle the day after US Thanksgiving--if people can play we'll start that Friday if not, it will skip one and start two weeks later)




So you're going to play by chat, or by post?


----------



## Insight (Nov 21, 2004)

It's a play by chat I believe.  I've played with Silverlion in my own chat M&M game.  Should be fun.


----------



## Silverlion (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes play by chat. I'll probably use AIM (although I prefer IRC..)


----------



## riledguy (Nov 23, 2004)

*Level 2*

Do we use level 2 as the cap for the phisical abilites and skills or just for the amount of points but 4 is the cap?


----------



## Silverlion (Nov 23, 2004)

riledguy said:
			
		

> Do we use level 2 as the cap for the phisical abilites and skills or just for the amount of points but 4 is the cap?




Cap should be the same for a PL2 PC...without pulling out my book---whatever limites the rules impose should be appropriate.


----------



## riledguy (Nov 24, 2004)

*My character: Alex Braun*

Alex Braun

Concept: Kid really into Space Flight
PL 2; PP 30 ; HP 1

Abilities: [4 pp]
Str 10, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 10

Saves: 
Dmg +0 (+0 Prt), Fort +0, Ref +0, Will +3 (1 + 2 Iron Will)

Combat: [10 pp]
Attack: Melee +2, Ranged +2, Mental +3
Defense: 12/12, Mental 13
Init +0; Run 30/60/120; Size Medium

Skills: [12 pp]
Bonus: Str +0, Dex +0, Con +0, Int +1, Wis +1, Cha +0
Computers +3 (2), Science: Chemistry +6 (5), Science: Physics +9 (5)

Feats: [4 pp]
Iron Will, Skill Focus: Physics

PROFILE 
Occupation: Student
Sex: Male
Age:  12
Height: 5’6”
Weight: 125
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Dark Brown

Description: Pretty average looking kid who keeps his hair slicked back 50s style. Clean cut looking but not too fancy.

Personality: Very driven when it comes to the area of rockets and space flight. Loves all things aeronautic. Alex wants more then anything to develope rocket engines, possibly by finding a new type fuel other then liquid or solid. Known to blow things up on occasion when experimenting Alex can be a bit short sited when it comes to the pursuit of his dream. This can lead to reclessness but Alex is always putting himself in harms way and would never do anything that he thought might hurt someone else. So no rockets in the neighbors yard and he doesn't like to work on them with others.

Background: Alex enjoys a pretty normal life and was raised by supportive but frustrated parents who really don’t need to see any more burn marks in their back yard. Their neighbors, the third set in so many years, are really not big fans of Alex but they are very impressed with what he is able to do. Alex's parents hope that school will provide a place where the guidence that Alex needs to keep his skills in check will help keep their son out of danger.


----------



## WaterDragon (Nov 25, 2004)

Name: Samuel Terrence Niccollas
PL 2 PP30 hp 1

age 13 
height 5'6
weight 150
hair brown
eyes green

14 Str
12 dex
14 con
10 int
12 wis
10 chr

Saves: 
Damage: 4, Fortitude:1, Reflex: 1, Will: 1 

Base attack   1
Base defense 1

Skills
Drive: 2/1 spot 3/2 survival 2/1 swim 3/1 

Feats
Toughness
Dodge

Sam has been playing football since he was 8 years old & he is pretty good at at.  he really enjoys & works off a lot of his frustration at not being good at most other things on the field.  he has recently started going camping with his grand pa (& he is falling in love with the forest) who has also started teaching him to drive.  

Sam tends to be easing going & likes to hang out kids smarter then he is also he tends to protect them from getting picked on as he knows what it is like to be picked on himself.  he dosent like his name & NEVER tells anyone his middle name as that always leads to trouble.

he is the only son of a divorce father who is a bit distant as works very hard to make enough for them to get by on.  Sam's grandfater owns a farm & sometimes takes care of sam if his fater has to go away on bussiness trip.


----------



## riledguy (Nov 25, 2004)

Your character looks good.. I like that he is a good kid who wants to help others. I think your math is off though. not sure how you can get 14s with a PL2 character.


----------



## DanMcS (Nov 25, 2004)

riledguy said:
			
		

> Your character looks good.. I like that he is a good kid who wants to help others. I think your math is off though. not sure how you can get 14s with a PL2 character.




The PL limit doesn't apply to ability scores that I am aware of.  PL gives the max BAB, BDB, skills, power ranks, and hero points, but ability scores always go up to 20.

Silverlion, I think I'd like to give this game a shot, but I'm not sure I can commit to being online friday evenings.  I'll give it some more pondering tomorrow and see if you still have open slots- for sure, take somebody who can definitely do it over me.


----------



## riledguy (Nov 25, 2004)

*Friday*

FYI: I am good for days other then friday if that is more convenient for the majority of people.


----------



## Silverlion (Nov 26, 2004)

If people would find Thursdays easier I can certianly do that instead. However, is anyone upto/wanting to play today? 

I'll be on aim as SilverlionMnM tonight so just let me know.


----------



## Insight (Nov 26, 2004)

I don't think I'll be able to play tonight.  I have company in town, and I'm somewhat obligated to spend time with them.

I should be available next Friday.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 28, 2004)

I would love to play! This sounds fun. But Fridays are bad for me. Thursday works just fine.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 28, 2004)

Jack (PL2) 
secret ID: Jackson Reed 
HP: 1

gender: Male 
age: 13
height: 5’9” 
weight: 145
size: Medium
hair: Black
eyes: Green

~~~ABILITIES~~~ 
STR 12 +1 
DEX 14 +2 
CON 12 +1 
INT 12 +1 
WIS 12 +1 
CHA 14 +2 

~~~SAVES~~~ 
DMG +1 
FORT +1 
REF +2 
WILL +1 

~~~MOVEMENT~~~ 
INIT +2 
SPD 30' 

~~~COMBAT~~~ 
BASE DEFENSE 2 
DEF 4
FLAT 2 
MENTAL 3 

BASE ATTACK 1 
MELEE +2 
RANGED +3 
MENTAL +2 

~~~SKILLS~~~ 
Acrobatics [+4/2 ranks] 
Balance [+4/2 ranks]
Climb [+3/2 ranks]
Bluff [+4/2 ranks]
Gather Information [+4/2 ranks]
Intimidate [+4/2 ranks]
Taunt [+3/1 ranks]
Listen [+1/0 ranks]
Search [+1/0 ranks]
Spot [+1/0 ranks]
Move silently [+2/0 ranks]
Hide [+2/0 ranks]

~~~FEATS~~~ 
Dodge
Psychic Awareness

~~~POWERS~~~ 
none
------------------------------------- 


~~~WEAKNESSES ~~~ 
Quirk: Demophobia. (Fear of Crowds)

~~~COST~~~ 
ABILITIES [16] 
BASE ATT [3] 
BASE DEF [4] 
SKILLS [13] 
FEATS [4] 
POWERS [0] 
WEAKNESS [-10] 
TOTAL [30] 
UNSPENT [0] 

===================== 
~~~BACKGROUND~~~ 
Jack comes from a very distinguished line of paranormal heroes. His grandfather was the Psychic detective called the Creeping Horror. And his Mother was the heroine Beautiful Vision.

Jack is the third in his family to have psychic gifts although they are very weak in Jack (amounting to his Psychic Awareness talent and nothing more) Jack Knows that the family’s abilities come from a pack that his great grandfather made with a supposed demon. His Grandfather was able to break the “debt/curse” laid on his line but at the expense of his sanity. 

Jack’s mother Eileen was a sweet woman who used her psychic talent for manipulation people’s emotions and perception in a more loving way than her father used the gifts. She was gunned down about 6 months before the start of the game.

In the past year Jack and His mother had become very close, as she had given up crime fighting to raise jack and try to train him in the use of his gifts she started out teaching him some basic skills and defense moves but her death stopped the training. Jack’s mom had not had the time to pass on the powers that her father had passed to her on her 21st birthday and so it looks as if Jack will never have the powers that his grandfather or mother had. 

Jack lives with his father who divorced Jack’s mom after he found out about her powers. He has told Jack that there will be “none of that crap” going on in his home.  

Personality: 
Jack is a serious person not given to fooling around and very much a loner. He was not always this was but after his mom died he closed himself away from his friends. Jack really hates his father but he has nowhere else to go. 

Jack is studious and has shown great promise in acrobatics. He hopes to be a gymnast when he grows up.

Description: 
Jack is tall and lanky He’s still really just starting to come out of that awkward phase around puberty. He has black hair that he keeps in a ponytail (like his mom’s) that his dad hates. He has sharp green eyes and dresses in black most of the time. 
Jack is a bit of a Goth want to be and is always reading H.P. Lovecraft or E. A. Poe. 
Jack has a bad case of Demophobia. Ever since he was a child he has been sensitive to psychic impressions. While has has no real power to read minds of emotions or anything like that he still feels great stress from large groups of people.


----------



## Silverlion (Dec 1, 2004)

Argent: I like the write up except the family secret. I don't see anything in that secret that be as game effecting as a flaw. Perhaps you can expand on it a bit?

I'm not sure yet which day we are doing, 

Who can do Thursdays?

Who can do Fridays?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 1, 2004)

Silverlion said:
			
		

> Argent: I like the write up except the family secret. I don't see anything in that secret that be as game effecting as a flaw. Perhaps you can expand on it a bit?



The Family secret is very important and powerful. 

1) What would happen to Jack and his father not to mention Jack's friends if it were found out that Jack is the son of Beautiful Vision? Everything from revenge murder to kidnapping. 
2) What about those psychos who find out that the powers had to be transfered from one generation to the next? People would be after Jack to force him to give powers to them that he does not have.
3) More psychos who would want to experiment on Jack to see if they could gain powers.  

This all weighs heavily on a 13 year old. 

also something I really didn't expound on.... The deamonic gift is the power to effect peoples emotions and perceptions to the extent of causing the body to react as if the illusiions are real. 

His Great Grandfather used the powers for personal gain ammasing a huge fortune and killing people with a glance. He most definatly had enemies

His Grandfather (Creeping Horror) used the powers for good but by instilling fear and pain. He would have a few enemies that may still be alive.

His Mother was the opposite of the men in the family. She was a kind woman who used her gift of "glamour" as she called it to heal and protect. but she too had enemies.


----------



## Silverlion (Dec 1, 2004)

Argent:
The characters I'm aiming for in this game shouldn't have a set plan for powers--while I don't mind a bit of the backstory or the one feat, there shouldn't be a plan for what he will get because basically I'm providing a common origin for powers for the characters--that doesn't mean your character can't fit, just that if you've got a definate plan you might want to rethink things, as the actual origin story will be the first issue/adventure.

As it stands the family secret /can't/ be an issue because of the fact I'm controlling the origin, and your character might have a talent or two outside thee origin that comes from his ancestor it wouldn't be significant enough to connect them.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 1, 2004)

Ah! Ok.. will rethink him a bit.


----------



## Silverlion (Dec 2, 2004)

I will be online via AIM as SilverlionMnM tonight in oder to discuss the game, and  
work out final details. Anyone who prefers playing tonight let me know via messagee or post, or what have you so I can see if I've got enough people to do so. Those prefering Friday night do the same  If I've enough people maybe I'll run two games  maybe.


----------



## WaterDragon (Dec 2, 2004)

you know me SL i can am avialable for either or even both days.  if you decide to run two games    so let me know which is it is going to be.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 2, 2004)

*Updated Jack.*

I gave Jack Demophobia instead of his family secret. I still want his family to be who they are/were but as you say the secret will not be of any read use in the game.


----------



## DanMcS (Dec 3, 2004)

Edward Knecht
Teenage Prehero
PL 2
Hero Points: 1

Abilities [12 points]
Str: 12
Dex: 12
Con: 12
Int: 14
Wis: 10
Cha: 12

Combat [5 points]
BAB: +1; Melee +2, Ranged +2
BDB: +1; Defense 12, FF 11

Saves: Dmg +1, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +0

Skills [13 points]
Acrobatics +3 (2)
Balance +3 (2)
Climb +2 (1)
Computers +3 (1)
Jump +2 (1)
Listen +1 (1)
Move Silently +2 (1)
Science +3 (1) (physics)
Spot +1 (1)
Swim +3 (2)

Edward is a bright 13-year-old in the 8th grade.  He enjoys video games,  gymnastics, and kung fu movies.  He'd like to be an extreme sports star, like a rock-climber or snowboarder or something.  Maybe a surfer.  He skateboards, which is about the only extreme sport that's doable in his quiet suburban neighborhood.

Everybody knows about the heroes in the world, but nobody gets to just be one, right?  But a sports-star is famous just because he's good at what he does, not because he has powers.  That would be cool.


----------



## Silverlion (Dec 4, 2004)

Looks good Dan.


Demophobia? Fear of Demos?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2004)

Silverlion said:
			
		

> Looks good Dan.
> 
> 
> Demophobia? Fear of Demos?



I'm not sure if your joking or not.

Demophobia is the fear of large groups of people. School would be Ok most likely but a school assembly would bring on panic attacks. On stage would be near catatonic.


----------



## DanMcS (Dec 4, 2004)

So, anything worth knowing about the locale?  The town we're in, the name of the junior high and high school, notable super-events that have happened nearby (yep, son, for only 2 dollars you can tour my cornfield where the alien you-eff-ow crashed in 67), stuff like that?


----------



## Silverlion (Dec 4, 2004)

The name of the city is Calvary City population 2.2 million people, small eastern seaboard (but not coastal) city. It has a major transit system of buses, a large musuem known for its almost complete lack of permanant exhibits (but boasting the most visiting exhibits ever), a massive winged library which faces Crusader park.  

Within Crusader park is a massive shallow clear water pond with a bronze statue on an island in the middle that shows the once notable hero team the Calvary City Crusaders (The Red, White, and Blue Knights of Liberty! members including: Captain Eagle, Majestica, Doctor Spectre, and Silvershimmer) the statue has no dedication, and the Crusaders are a fond memory--long gone (active in the 70's) 

Other than that there have been a couple of alien invasions the last in the 70's which was thwarted by the Crusaders and allies. Other than that there hasn't been any notable super events not for over 30 years.


----------



## WaterDragon (Dec 5, 2004)

sounds like it is related to my fear of crowds agorophbia (sp?) i am fine as long as i am not completely hemmed in but if i am panic attacks are just the begining of my responces


----------



## Silverlion (Dec 6, 2004)

Alright. I'm going ahead with a Thursday game for now--Insight, Doc if you read this and are around let me know if either of you can do Thursday, if not I will work on a Friday game as well (although if you want me to use this same premise or a completely new one let me know--I do still want to run my Dark Fantasy game using M&M, or my Stellaris Rez campaign (Rom/Green Lantern style adventure Pl10...but with origins starting as alien or human recruits going through challenges) I'm pretty easy and I have time to do multiple games. Though I will want to know ASAP so I can get the work done and the games started.


Any more question get them in soon please so I can be ready to go this Thursday and Friday (respectively for whatever)


Playing Style:

I'd like to take a moment to address playng style, I very much like characters to work together to solve problems, so pming/discussing/suggesting plans amongst each other (preferably off the main screen for whatever chat medium) is encouraged.  

I also use cut scenes from time to tiime, showing a bit of the world through things going on elsewhere that the characters have no knowledge of, but a comic book reader would. I rarely give much away but the idea is to not act on this information until your character could have it. 

I  also provide information that is extra, based on skills, stats, powers, backstory--something your character migiht know beyond the other heroes (for example our erstwhile jock/football player mght recognize a St. Bridget University star athlete by sight.)


In addition to this I run my game a lot like a comic book. (Using ads when I have to go AFK if I do..) and describing covers, first page and last panels as well as having a letters page.  (I don't have to do this, so if it bothers you let me know, I just enjoy doing it.)

Since this is the first supers M&M game I'm running via chat.  I ask your patience in regards to any rules gaffs. I also ask that if you have any rules issues you wait till the "letters" page or end of the game to discuss them. (Unless its absolutly critcal)

 I have run numerous other games online. Including a 3.5 year Marvel Superhero Adventure Game (Saga) play by e-mail game. A BESM powered IRC game that lasted approximatly year, and my house supers system that has had a couple of online campaigns. 

Add to that I've been runninng and playing RPG's in some form for 24 years as of September. So rest assured I'm out to make this fun.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 6, 2004)

It all sounds good to me.


----------



## Insight (Dec 6, 2004)

For now, put me down as a maybe.  This is mostly due to time constraints on my part.  I'm just not 100% sure I can commit to a weekly chat game with all of the things I have going on right now.  I also don't want to take someone else's spot, so for now, plan as if I'm not going to be in it, and if I can swing it (and reasonably believe I will continue to be able to do so for the foreseeable future), I'll let you guys know.


----------



## DanMcS (Dec 9, 2004)

So, we're on for tonight, yes?  Care to post the irc details here?


----------



## Silverlion (Dec 9, 2004)

Magicstar server. Port 6667 Channel is Legacy    ( #Legacy)

I'll be on aim as SilverlionMnM from now until game time tonight if anyone has other questions.


----------



## DanMcS (Dec 10, 2004)

Swell game last night, I had a great time.  I've never played over IRC before, but it worked very well.

So, we're going to advance our characters to PL 6.  They're currently PL 2, and you're picking our powers.  There's a 60 point spread there.  Do you want to tell us the point value of the powers you're picking, and leave the rest to us, or work with us collaboratively to spend, say, 30 points on powers or something?


----------



## Silverlion (Dec 12, 2004)

Honestly I was going to assign the powwes then tell you how many left over points would be left /after/ next session. That way you advancee the years and get some "training" behind you too.


----------



## DanMcS (Dec 12, 2004)

Silverlion said:
			
		

> Honestly I was going to assign the powwes then tell you how many left over points would be left /after/ next session. That way you advancee the years and get some "training" behind you too.




That's cool, I wasn't sure when you were planning on it, so I figured I'd get a head start on the character update thing.  No problem waiting though.


----------



## Silverlion (Dec 15, 2004)

Dan, please e-mail me at silverlion@gmail.com (the rest of you I see on AIM..so just AIM me, I want to discuss some PC options with you)


----------



## Silverlion (Dec 21, 2004)

We will be playng Thursday the 23rd unless people cannot make it. 

Dan please let me know what you decided by e-mail or chat 
.


----------



## WaterDragon (Dec 23, 2004)

contrary to what i said yesterday i may not make it tonight. without heat i can see my breath in my house & that is just to cold   my roomate's mom has offered us a place to sleep till it get turned on (we just moved & the gas company drug their heels) on tuesday.   & tonight it is suppossed to hit the single digets.


----------



## Silverlion (Jan 2, 2005)

Attention Players: Please get me your updated PC sheets asap.
If you have any questions PM me via  AIM or message me here with and e-mail addie.

Riled: I have a solution to the MIRC problem for you.


Argent: If your still around message me, the solution for Riled works for you and we can work you back in.


----------



## DanMcS (Jan 4, 2005)

Edward Knecht
Teenage Hero
PL 6, 94pp
Hero Points: 3+3

Abilities [26 points]
Str: 16
Dex: 16
Con: 16
Int: 14
Wis: 12, Super-Wisdom +4
Cha: 12

Combat [15 points]
Init +7
BAB: +3; Melee +6, Ranged +7
BDB: +3; Defense 17, FF 17 (combat sense)

Saves: Dmg +3, Fort +3, Reflex +3, Will +5

Skills [11 points @ 2/1]
Acrobatics +6 (3) Dex
Balance +6 (3) Dex
Climb +5 (2) Str
Computers +4 (2) Int
Jump +6 (3) Str
Listen +6 (1) Wis
Move Silently +6 (3) Dex
Science +4 (2) (physics)
Spot +6 (1) Wis
Swim +5 (2) Str

Feats [17 points]
Assessment, Accurate Attack, Combat Expertise,
Dodge, Heroic Surge, Improved Initiative, Leadership
Hero's Luck x3 (Flaw: only for Gadgets)

Powers [21 points]
Hero's Intuition (Super-Wisdom +4, extra: combat sense)
Always Prepared (Gadgets +5)
Shield (Deflection +4, flaw: device)


----------



## Silverlion (Jan 19, 2005)

We are playing this Thursday (20th)


Will Nocturnus seal the portal? Or Will the Nether Demons overrun Cavalry City!


----------



## DanMcS (Feb 18, 2005)

Bump for the game today, I updated my character stats.  Also so it doesn't slide into oblivion, so we can find the thread


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 18, 2005)

Are you looking for another character? the thread title sounded iffy


----------



## Silverlion (Feb 25, 2005)

Logics: I lost one player and another was recruited by a player. Now it entirely depends on you contact me via e-mail silver_lion@gmail.com and we'll see if we can work out an interesting character to add, and if you're available when we play and all that. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## LogicsFate (Mar 2, 2005)

Silverlion said:
			
		

> Logics: I lost one player and another was recruited by a player. Now it entirely depends on you contact me via e-mail silver_lion@gmail.com and we'll see if we can work out an interesting character to add, and if you're available when we play and all that. Thanks for your interest.




I have tried but it seems my e-mails keep bouncing back for some reason.


----------



## Silverlion (Mar 3, 2005)

Strange there isn't supposed to be an underscore in there. merge silver and lion and it should work. (Not sure why I typed it. ) No rush though I'm sick this week and likely will call off the game, and its moving to every week. So we'll be around next week to play.  so silverlion@gmail.com


----------



## Bribri (Mar 18, 2005)

sorry about missing the game yesterday night,  Kinda feel asleep and hour before and missed the whole thing @.@;. Someone mind telling me what I missed?


----------



## Silverlion (Mar 18, 2005)

Not much, still had a few too many missing players (had two but the other one wasn't there last time so it made it difficult to work with just one previous session player and one not.) 
So we just cancelled. 

Please people show up, and let me know if you can't (I know sometimes you can't let someone know this isn't directed at you Bribri) but just in general.


----------



## Silverlion (Mar 31, 2005)

Planning on playing tonight. Kindly show up


----------

